
Ask HN: Find ex-employees of companies you're trying to sell to - arikr
I saw this, I think on product hunt, within the last ~5 months.<p>It helped you find ex-employees of places you&#x27;re selling into, to find people who can help you sell to them better.<p>Anyone know the name?
======
arikr
was called emissary

